# Irremovable battery causes instant death for wet phones...



## DigitalDK

My GF has the RAZR MAXX and she recently dropped it in water, she pulled it out almost immediately after and did her best to dry it out, however due to not being able to remove the battery the device refused stay off which ultimately caused the phone to fry...

IMHO irremovable batteries are a terrible idea. We take full responsibility for that fact we dropped it in water, however I do feel I could have saved the device had I been able to pull the battery.

Thoughts?


----------



## jonwgee

Assurion, $100 deductable. iPhones have had non removable batteries forever. It's the way of the future, I believe....

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using RootzWiki


----------



## poontab

Adamoutler did a pretty good job of summing it up.


----------



## DigitalDK

jonwgee said:


> Assurion, $100 deductable. iPhones have had non removable batteries forever. It's the way of the future, I believe....
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using RootzWiki


No I realize that iPhones have had batteries this way forever ( I sell them ). However as far as the way of the future goes I certainly hope not unless all phones come waterproofed.

Also thanks for that amusing video poontab


----------



## LexiconDevil

I still don't understand why you guys keep complaining about the battery, while its not as user friendly as it used to be, it literally takes all of ten seconds to safely remove the battery.

Rootin' & fastbootin' on my RAZR sandwich


----------



## TwinShadow

Well, if that video posted just above is anything to go by, a bolted down battery certainly would require quite a bit of work to get it out safely. Irremovable batteries I strongly detest, especially if something goes wrong on a bad luck basis. RAZR's a nice phone, but the battery is a no-sell to me, even if it is one of the longer batteries I've seen lately. I want to have the freedom of replacing the battery myself when needed, not have to go to a Verizon store just to get it changed. I mean, you're eventually going to have to replace lithium ion batteries, they don't last forever.


----------



## DigitalDK

LexiconDevil said:


> I still don't understand why you guys keep complaining about the battery, while its not as user friendly as it used to be, it literally takes all of ten seconds to safely remove the battery.
> 
> Rootin' & fastbootin' on my RAZR sandwich


I don't see how you figure it takes 10 seconds to take it out considering it's bolted down. If it's as easy as you say why don't you post a video proving so.


----------



## nailbomb3

LexiconDevil said:


> I still don't understand why you guys keep complaining about the battery, while its not as user friendly as it used to be, it literally takes all of ten seconds to safely remove the battery.
> 
> Rootin' & fastbootin' on my RAZR sandwich


Brother Lex, what does it take to yank the battery? Thanks!


----------



## clintro

What is up with this subject?? The Razr and Razr Maxx have about 10-15 steps to get to the battery.


----------



## Detonation

TwinShadow said:


> Well, if that video posted just above is anything to go by, a bolted down battery certainly would require quite a bit of work to get it out safely. Irremovable batteries I strongly detest, especially if something goes wrong on a bad luck basis. RAZR's a nice phone, but the battery is a no-sell to me, even if it is one of the longer batteries I've seen lately. I want to have the freedom of replacing the battery myself when needed, not have to go to a Verizon store just to get it changed. I mean, you're eventually going to have to replace lithium ion batteries, they don't last forever.


Yes they don't last _forever_ but they should last longer than the time you have your phone (assuming you upgrade every 2-3 years).


----------



## TwinShadow

Detonation said:


> Yes they don't last _forever_ but they should last longer than the time you have your phone (assuming you upgrade every 2-3 years).


This varies on how often you charge the phone. The more often you charge it, the faster it wears down the battery. The MAXX should mitigate this a bit considering it should last for 20+ hours on moderate use, or heavy use.


----------

